# Weed Killer and Dogs?



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Since this is the first time I've owned a home and not something I ever had to worry about, I need advice. I have a HUGE yard with lots of grass and even more weeds After talking to the neighbors, they all suggested the same product that works. My concern of course is the dogs. We have septic tanks, so lots of people are careful of what they put in the ground and the stuff they recommended has kept weeds away for 3 years, which is great. The fence is coming Saturday and I was going to start treating the yard tomorrow. Half one day, then the other half. That would give it about 24 hours without the dogs going near it. I don't feel that is a safe enough time, what is? Fencing it off so they don't go in it is not an option, there are just to big of areas that need to be done. I don't have to give them free run of the yard right away(but it would be nice, because I feel like I've waited forever for this day) I am going to include the product that was recommended, please advise on what your thoughts are. I did try the vinegar recipe, it works, but not for the volume of weeds I have. It did nicely for the mulch area and it did kill the weeds there, but there wasn't many because I've maintained that since it was done. Thanks!!

It has mixed reviews, but seems to work for everyone where I live
Shop Spectracide Weed Stop for Lawns Plus Crabgrass Killer Concentrate Ready-To-Spray at Lowes.com


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Pesticides aren't safe for dogs, humans or any other living thing (like bees, bats and birds--all of which are suffering because of overuse of pesticides). Weeds might look bad but they are not the end of the world. I've lived in this house for 10 years and still have some grass in my backyard.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you have a siezure dog, weed killer can be terrible for them, and put them into siezures.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you can get agricultural vinegar- 20% , cheap , safe, very effective


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I have the exact same issue and I am also a first time home owner. I used Scotts weed and feed because it states it is safe for animals. It worked, but its just not as strong as the other products on the market. I used Spectracide for getting rid of insects, and it does work really well as long as you apply it as directed. I used a speeader on my yard and kept the pup inside unless it was for a bathroom break or walk.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

There are some areas that I'm not worried about, but we just invested a good amount of money for a fire pit and patio and I would like that to look at least okay. Also around the perimeter of where the fence is going, because its not going to be easy to access once the fence is up. My other option was to sod the yard and that would cost thousands


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can manage to keep the dogs away from certain areas as I do them, but how long does this stuff take to dry or become not dangerous for the dogs? I should have done this the day I closed on the house and I wouldn't be having this issue, I really screwed this one up


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Depending on how bad the weeds are, just dig them up and put grass seed in their place. Grass trumps weeds and if the lawn is thick enough with grass you'll get very few weeds.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ditto on the 20% agricultural vinegar. Standard white vinegar from the store with a touch of dawn will also do the trick but it takes REPEATED applications. Vinegar won't kill the roots but if you do it enough times the plant dies.

I am convinced that roundup is the major link for a whole host of disease and cancer and that probably goes for the other herbicides as well.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had some dead spots in my lawn (lol, who doesn't with GSDs) and I chose to seed them with white clover instead of grass. It's more tolerant of dry conditions and urine. Now that it's grown in nicely, I noticed that it also seems to smother out the uglier weeds, like that crazy long sharp grass. I personally don't believe in using any type of poison, for reasons already mentioned.


----------



## RugerRoni (Aug 2, 2013)

Research finds lawn chemicals raise cancer risk in Scottish terriers

I would try and stay away from using any sort of herbicides to take care of your weeds; but if you still insist on using weed killer try using selective treatments instead of broad spectrum products. If you can deal with it one season, maybe try overseeding late summer/early fall and fertilize afterwards and see how much that helps.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

my husband wants to treat our yard because the neighbors do...it's grass. I put my foot down and said. NO. We are first time home owners and also I'm a first time GSD owner..I'm going to take the weeds taking over the yard before I even chance any kind of pesticide. Yep our yard is going to have more creeping charlie than it does grass..but it is what it is.


----------



## FlyAway (Jul 17, 2012)

lyssa62 said:


> Yep our yard is going to have more creeping charlie than it does grass..but it is what it is.


Creeping Charlie can be killed easily by spot-treating with 20-mule team Borax from the laundry aisle of the supermarket. I've used the method myself. 

How to get rid of Creeping Charlie - Ask The Yard Doctor Forum - GardenWeb

For other weeds I use weed b gone. I fence off the area to be treated for at least a month afterwards before letting the dogs back in. 




And HERBICIDES kill weeds. PESTICIDES kill bugs. I never use pesticides on my lawn. I count on the birds and other critters to take care of those.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't use any chemicals in my yard - insecticides, nor herbicides. I only have a quarter of an acre, but a pretty extensive garden. My grass is green. That is about all I can say for it. There is a lot of clover in it and other wild things. Natural is better for the bees, wildlife, kids and pets. I cut the grass every week. It looks fine. I pull up weeds.


----------



## RugerRoni (Aug 2, 2013)

FlyAway said:


> And HERBICIDES kill weeds. PESTICIDES kill bugs. I never use pesticides on my lawn. I count on the birds and other critters to take care of those.


That study I linked to earlier actually showed there wasn't an increased risk of cancer from insecticide exposure alone, but rather herbicide and herbicide-insecticide exposure, surprising enough. It looks like weed killer is the stuff you really want to stay away from.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Please avoid commercial pesticides, herbicides and cleaning products. There are safer alternatives. Here is a recipe for a homemade weed killer that is safe and extremely effective:

Garden Trends: HOMEMADE WEED KILLER RECIPE


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would try and add a lot of grass seed in the fall and spring and forcing out the weeds. Pull some weeds by hand and mow the grass tall so it will get strong. It takes longer this way but is much safer. My next door neighbor uses weed and feed and I don't but my grass looks as good as his. Also be sure to arieate in the spring. Use some compost on it too


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go organic or pull the weeds out by hand.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm going to keep up with the vinegar and see what happens next year. I'm going to put down some seed to, that was my first thought...plant the seed and let the grass out grow the weeds. As long as the grass is cut short it doesn't look that bad from far away..up close is completely different. I might just sod one area at a time...I might be done in 25 years


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

carmspack said:


> you can get agricultural vinegar- 20% , cheap , safe, very effective


Yes!! Have been using vinegar all summer, no weeds. Takes a little longer & you have to apply more often but I am very pleased with the results. Works even better on hot dry days.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Yes!! Have been using vinegar all summer, no weeds. Takes a little longer & you have to apply more often but I am very pleased with the results. Works even better on hot dry days.


What kind of vinegar do you use?


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Fall is your best time to overseed! [autocorrect was just insisting on oversexed...hahaha] Don't skimp on the prep (seeds need contact with soil) or keeping the seeds wet. I spent a couple years overseeding and composting to get our lawn looking good. 

This fall, I deal with a lot of mysterious round dead spots.  

I will dilute...I will dilute.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

VickyHilton said:


> Fall is your best time to overseed! [autocorrect was just insisting on oversexed...hahaha] Don't skimp on the prep (seeds need contact with soil) or keeping the seeds wet. I spent a couple years overseeding and composting to get our lawn looking good.
> 
> This fall, I deal with a lot of mysterious round dead spots.
> 
> I will dilute...I will dilute.


This is what I thought. I bought a couple nice size bags of grass seed..can I can different kind and mix it? I paid $30.00 for this seed, I would like to get more of something less expensive. I have 1/2 acre that needs help.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I don't know how weeded your yard is, but corn meal or sugar mixed with chili flakes are good natural repellents. The chili flakes keep ants away if you use the sugar.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I don't know how weeded your yard is, but corn meal or sugar mixed with chili flakes are good natural repellents. The chili flakes keep ants away if you use the sugar.


Lots of weeds mixed in there. There are only a few areas that are clear of weeds.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This probably won't be the best option for you then.



llombardo said:


> Lots of weeds mixed in there. There are only a few areas that are clear of weeds.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

llombardo said:


> What kind of vinegar do you use?


Honestly, I just buy the big cheap jug (gallon I think?) of apple cidar vinager 5% from Walmart. I add salt & a dab of dish soap so it adheres to the weeds better. Also bought a cheap pump spray bottle & off I go

I would like to try the 20% that Carmen mentioned. I'm sure that is more effective but I am pretty pleased with my mix.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Honestly, I just buy the big cheap jug (gallon I think?) of apple cidar vinager 5% from Walmart. I add salt & a dab of dish soap so it adheres to the weeds better. Also bought a cheap pump spray bottle & off I go
> 
> I would like to try the 20% that Carmen mentioned. I'm sure that is more effective but I am pretty pleased with my mix.


I bought the big bottle to that is suppose to be used for round upWhere can I get the 20% vinegar? I used regular vinegar, salt, and dish soap. Maybe I should try the apple cider vinegar?


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

The best thing to do is research your area and find the grass varietal that does the best for your climate with the least amount of water and fertilizer. This was important to me before for visual consistency and ease of maintenance, but now with the puppy rolling in it and chewing it and loving it, then cleaning himself...I need it to be healthy organically. In my area (zone 6b) tall fescue has the deepest roots, requiring the least amount of water. I overseed with mixes of this seed only and find that one can get the thickest lawn when concentrating only on those grasses that do the best according to area. The seed can cost more per pound, but it is absolutely worth it in the long term (IF the soil is prepped etc) because you can waste big bucks trying to get Kentucky bluegrass to grow where it shouldn't. It is also worth the effort to test your soil ph. In my area we have very acidic soil (rain) and lime treatments are worth the effort in terms of lawn health (WATER THIS IN). Give the lawn enough time to germinate and grow before mowing new sprouts and letting dogs loose on precious new grass babies. Maybe start on the fenced in section, then on the other areas? Don't forget to dilute the urine. I was lazy this (new) year and regret it!


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

whichever "cide" it is..I won't use it in my yard


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I bought the big bottle to that is suppose to be used for round upWhere can I get the 20% vinegar? I used regular vinegar, salt, and dish soap. Maybe I should try the apple cider vinegar?


Oops, I didn't read the whole thread. It didn't work for you? I luckily only have smaller areas to treat like the cracks in the driveway & a smaller walk area. We did put down weed mat before mulch in our bigger landscaped areas.

I was just going to search online for the 20%. Perhaps Carmen can suggest a site?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

So today I bought 40 bags of dirt, 6 bags of grass seed, a rototillar, a shovel, and went to work. Even with all of that stuff I didn't get everything done...this is gonna take years


----------

